# Multiple Transformers



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I recently acquired several old transformers, ac output for the track (AMerican Flyer, 1950's vintage). The original oval I've had for years had a 50-watt transformer. The additional transformers have both ac for the track and dc constant votage for accessories. I have four of them, averaging 100 watt ac output, each. Originally, I bought them as an investment for the future: one large one for the track, the rest for additional tracks or accessories, since they were cheap as a package deal.
So...here's my question. Is it feasible to run a very large or scattered layout, with a group of zones electrically isolated from one another? Understand this is hypothetical instead of an actual plan, right now. That said, what I envision is a 4 x 8 layout in one corner of an imaginary basement powered by one transformer...a turnout that would deliver a train to a second layout powered by another transformer, with nylon pins to isolate them from one another, then on to a third power grid on a third layout. Is this feasible? I know you could computerize the whole thing, but this is a 60-year-old outfit and I'd like to stay within an orginal equipment format as much as possible. Any thoughts on it?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

How to Phase
I updated the link.

You do not need a separate power supply but just toggle it off one transformer. You can also have an intermediate section powered by both and switch with a dual toggle.

Using a block signal one train stops another by it's location on the track.
More about that here

When I phased mine I used white acrylic paint to mark the small prong side on the plug. White is ground/common in house wiring.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Okay, I read the articles and it was good information---thank you for sharing it. If I understood correctly, there is a need to properly orient the non-polarized plugs on my old transformers, so their current is synchronized---is this correct? Second, if I am guessing correctly, this will not increase wattage, but will---forgive the terminology, but I'm no electrician---provide a greater reservoir of power from which to draw. This, in turn, means I can use more track, trains, etc, without the engines-slowing-down syndrome---is any or all of this correct? If so, once the transformers are phased, do I connect transformer A to transformer B, and then B to the track? Finally, can you explain "toggle" in this, and what the acrylic plug part is all about? That went right over my head.

Thanks,


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Toggle refers to the switch. you can shut off a line or switch it between transformers provided the are shut off when you switch, You can connect commons but the positives are isolated from each other. I think the manual has good examples on wiring. I will check it.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Okay...here's my question. Let's say I have (just for discussion, so I can understand how it works) an oval consisting of 1000 pieces of track. I use the outer rail for a common ground. However, at each end, there's a complex of turnouts, helixes, and so on, so that the load is too much for a single 100 watt transformer. Can I split the inner rail into two half-ovals by using two nylon pins on opposite sides of the oval's inner rail? If I did this, would there be any need to phase the transformers? I'm a novice and I'm trying to understand the need for the phasing and toggling, when I (in my mind, anyway) could create isolated zones, each with it's own separate power supply. Would the brief period where the tender's hot pickup wheels span both sides of the gap really have any impact, or would the train just glide across it and continue moving with the new power source? I'm still not clear what value would be derived from having both transformers on the same section and toggling back and forth, as opposed to giving each a zone of control.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The problem is the engine going from one section to the other. Out of phase the engine gets zapped with 24 volts. Without the commons being connected ,I don't know maybe it will go backwards. Hard to tell with AC.
You could still use 100 leads and power it from one transformer. The only connection is where the engine is running.
The point is: take care of the transformer and don't fry the motor.
The dual zone section is a safe transfer method.
I have read a lot on transformers, if you want to, follow a planned layout and copy it. All I can say is that it may no be good if you do not have a reference. You always have to phase unless you have two separate loops.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I've done some additional reading and am getting a better picture, now. I'm going to leave my questions above, though: it's feasible someone else will have the same questions and can follow the thread. SO...here's my new understanding, and I'd ask anyone correct me if they see I'm wrong. I can do the separate zones if I choose to, but it is essential I still have my two transformers phased; otherwise, sparking and possible electrical damage can occur. The acrylic plug thing is using acrylic paint to denote which prong on the non-polarized plug is the common (ground) prong, so as to easily keep track when you have identified it. On the polarized outlet, the painted (common) prong goes into the smaller slot. Now...one more question. I now have two transformers that are phased and are connected properly to my previously described half-ovals. At some point, my tender's hot pickup wheels will cross the boundary between zone A and zone B, which are now phased. Is there a necessity to toggle between the two, have only one on at a time, and so on? Won't being in phase keep the voltage balanced during the one to two seconds that it takes to cross the nylon-pinned rail that has transformer A on one side and transformer B on the other side?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

T-Man, I really appreciate your patience and help on this. I understand, now, phasing is essential. I'm gonna learn this stuff in spite of myself.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I would think you want to match speeds when crossing. It should be ok but do not do it real slow. Ican tell you the block method is safer for running two trains on on track.You should google for some good instructions I know about it but I am no expert on transformers and how they interact.
This method is used to transfer between loops not to divide a loop between transformers. I can't really clarify any better.
It is not learning it but knowing. I find ,I need to keep reference material so if I need to know I go back and review. I have,nt thought about blocks for over a year. SO if you find stuff print it for reference. A good point to remember.

Phase link


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

T-Man,
That's good advice, and I thank you for it. I'm gradually accumulating a collection of information articles, discussions, and instructions in my computer. BLocking is a great idea, and I've found a good article explaining how and why. I appreciate all your help.

Thanks again,


----------

